
Ask HN: What is your personal digital file storage setup/structure? - LukeBalizet
I want to organize all of my digital cloud files, and I was wondering what some of the best&#x2F;most common setups and structures were. I know there is no one ultimate setup and that each person will have discrepancies between their systems, but I do know that there are some dos and don&#x27;ts when it comes to organization, and I thought this would be the best place to find those. Thank you for your help
======
Artemix
I personally have two setups working together:

\- A nextcloud setup on a RAID10-backed VPS

\- A local home NAS with RAID1 in place

